# Dossier "Spotlight" & "Trashes" sur clé USB



## Dreamdom24 (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! 

J'ai une petite question. Je possède une clé USB de 2 Go en FAT 32. Je l'utilise surtout pour le transferts de documents et de vidéos d'un appareil à un autre (de mon Mac à ma console PS3 par exemple)

Je rencontre un problème de place disponible car je m'aperçois que des dossiers "cachés" sont créés depuis mon passage sous Mac sur ma clé USB.
Ces dossiers portent, entre autres, les noms "Trashes" et "Spotlight" et prennent rapidement le quart voir la moitié de ma clé USB. Il faut donc à chaque fois que je formate la clé pour retrouver toute la place disponible avant de copier de nouveaux fichiers.

Savez-vous ce que sont ces dossiers et comment empêcher leur création sur ma clé USB ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (26 Septembre 2011)

Vides-tu bien ta corbeille lorsque tu effaces des documents de ta clé ?


----------



## Dreamdom24 (26 Septembre 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Vides-tu bien ta corbeille lorsque tu effaces des documents de ta clé ?


Oui oui, et je supprime les fichiers de ma clé USB via le finder, en les glissant dans la corbeille, mais ensuite la place disponible est fortement diminuée. En la branchant , même vide, sur ma console PS3, il me trouve des dossiers .trash et spotlight entre autres qui prennent une place monstre...


----------



## Dreamdom24 (27 Septembre 2011)

Je me permets de vous relancer parce que j'ai toujours le même problème.


----------



## sebas_ (28 Septembre 2011)

Vide ta corbeille qd ta cle est branchee


----------



## Dreamdom24 (28 Septembre 2011)

sebas_ a dit:


> Vide ta corbeille qd ta cle est branchee


Ok je vais essayer. Ca devrait empêcher la création de ces dossiers ?


----------



## sebas_ (28 Septembre 2011)

Pas l'empecher (ce sont tes fichiers effaces qui sont encore sur la cle), juste les effacer definitivement.
Par contre, des que tu effaceras qqch d'autre sur ta cle, il faudra revider ta corbeille


----------



## brunnno (28 Septembre 2011)

...et quand on n'a plus la fameuse clef (ou disque externe) en question,
comment faire pour supprimer ces fichiers "parasites" ????


----------



## sebas_ (28 Septembre 2011)

Les fichiers "parasites" sont sur ta clef...
Pas de clef, pas de fichiers parasite..


----------



## brunnno (28 Septembre 2011)

sebas_ a dit:


> Les fichiers "parasites" sont sur ta clef...
> Pas de clef, pas de fichiers parasite..



Je parlais des fichiers supprimés de la clef qui sont restés dans la corbeille du Mac


----------



## sebas_ (28 Septembre 2011)

Les fichiers sont sur ta cle, pas sur ton mac.
Ils apparaissent dans ta corbeille qd tu branche la cle, ils ne sont pas sotckes en local.

C'est le meme comportement que sur XP


----------



## brunnno (28 Septembre 2011)

pas vraiment,

j'ai le cas actuellement de fichiers dans ma corbeille qui ne veulent pas disparaître.
Ils proviennent d'une clef ou d'un disque externe (je ne sais plus) dont j'ai effacé ces fameux fichiers "parasites".
ils sont donc venus normalement dans ma corbeille. Mais j'ai dû retirer la clef (que je n'ai plus) avant de vider ma corbeille et aujourd'hui ils sont toujours là dans ma corbeille..

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été assez clair ???


----------



## sebas_ (28 Septembre 2011)

Ah, ok.
Je n'ai jms eu ce probleme...

Essaye de redemarer le mac ou de deverrouiller les fichiers?


----------



## brunnno (28 Septembre 2011)

Le redémarrage ne change rien du tout... 
J'ai même essayé la commande du terminal (sudo rm...... chemin de la corbeille)
Comment tu déverrouilles les fichiers ?


----------



## Dreamdom24 (28 Septembre 2011)

Pour ma part j'ai effectué l'opération. Je vous tiens au courant pour vous dire lors de la prochaine copie si le problème est effectivement réglé ou non.


----------



## alloja (28 Septembre 2011)

Il y a le soft Hidden Cleaner aussi !

Il suffit de faire un drag'n'drop de votre périphérique sur son icône et c'est sensé nettoyer vos devices de tous fichiers cachés et ça démonte la clef juste après !

Peut se télécharger ici


----------



## brunnno (28 Septembre 2011)

JE N'AI PLUS LA CLEF EN QUESTION !


----------



## Larme (29 Septembre 2011)

Nan, mais tu n'es pas le centre du monde, tu sais ?
Je pense que le message précédent concernait l'auteur du topic...
Pas le besoin d'écrire en Caps Lock...


----------



## brunnno (29 Septembre 2011)

D'une part, j'ai le droit de penser que la réponse en question m'était destinée sans pour autant me prendre pour le centre du monde
Et de deux, je ne pense pas que mon message était "agressif", l'emoticone était justement là pour le montrer...
Qd on n'a pas d'humour...


----------



## Dreamdom24 (4 Octobre 2011)

Pour ma petite clef USB, j'ai effectivement résolu le problème en vidant bien la corbeille à la chaque fois. 

Par contre, j'ai voulu supprimer ces mêmes dossiers "Spotlight" et "Trashes", ainsi que "System information" de mon disque dur externe. 

Glisser dans la corbeille et supprimer et là ... 
Et bien ils sont toujours dans la corbeille. Impossible de les supprimer ou  de les restaurer. Quand je branche mon disque dur, il y a donc ces dossiers qui réapparaissent dans ma corbeille et que je ne peut pas supprimer définitivement...

Que faire ?


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2011)

System Information, ça vient de Windows.

Là, je pense qu'un CHKDSK /F de cette clé sous Windows devrait te remettre les choses en ordre (tu pourras supprimer .spotlight et .trashes depuis Windows).

Pour brunnno, tu dis n'avoir aucun périphérique externe branché à ton Mac mais des fichiers dans la corbeille qui en proviendraient? C'est très étrange. Essaie un vidage de corbeille en mode sécurisé.


----------



## Dreamdom24 (4 Octobre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> System Information, ça vient de Windows.
> 
> Là, je pense qu'un CHKDSK /F de cette clé sous Windows devrait te remettre les choses en ordre (tu pourras supprimer .spotlight et .trashes depuis Windows).
> 
> Pour brunnno, tu dis n'avoir aucun périphérique externe branché à ton Mac mais des fichiers dans la corbeille qui en proviendraient? C'est très étrange. Essaie un vidage de corbeille en mode sécurisé.


Ok j'essaierai ça déjà


----------



## brunnno (4 Octobre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> System Information, ça vient de Windows.
> 
> Pour brunnno, tu dis n'avoir aucun périphérique externe branché à ton Mac mais des fichiers dans la corbeille qui en proviendraient? C'est très étrange. Essaie un vidage de corbeille en mode sécurisé.



Merci de te soucier de mon soucis... 
Les fichiers de ma corbeille provenaient d'une clef "Windows" sur laquelle j'ai effacé les fameux fichier "parasites" que le MAC laisse, clef que j'ai perdue... 
Donc impossible aujourd'hui de vider de ces fichiers ma corbeille !
(Rien n'y fait, j'ai presque tout essayer)

De toute façon aujourd'hui, suite à d'autres soucis (freez réguliers du MAC suite à une mise à jour Apple) j'ai tout reformaté pour passer sous Lion...
...mais les freez continuent....


----------



## Dreamdom24 (4 Octobre 2011)

brunnno a dit:


> Merci de te soucier de mon soucis...
> Les fichiers de ma corbeille provenaient d'une clef "Windows" sur laquelle j'ai effacé les fameux fichier "parasites" que le MAC laisse, clef que j'ai perdue...
> Donc impossible aujourd'hui de vider de ces fichiers ma corbeille !
> (Rien n'y fait, j'ai presque tout essayer)
> ...



Mais ta corbeille est vide ? ^^


----------



## brunnno (4 Octobre 2011)

OUI bien sûr, heureusement après une ré-install...  ​


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2011)

C'était quand même bizarre, car la corbeille contient les corbeille (.Trashes) des disques montés, c'est à dire que si un disque n'est pas monté, les fichiers de sa corbeille ne sont pas dans la corbeille...


----------



## brunnno (4 Octobre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> C'était quand même bizarre, car la corbeille contient les corbeille (.Trashes) des disques montés, c'est à dire que si un disque n'est pas monté, les fichiers de sa corbeille ne sont pas dans la corbeille...



Là, (si tu remontes dans la discussion) je ne parle pas de "simples" fichiers effacés sur un disques externe. 
Je parlais de ces fichiers généralement invisibles qui se mettent sur un disque externe (ou une clef) et apparaissent qd tu lis ce disque sous windows par exemple...
Si tu veux effacer ces fichiers depuis Mac, ils viennent donc dans ta corbeille.

bah, apparemment, qd tu éjectes le disque avant de vider ta corbeille, les fichiers restent dans ta corbeille. Et si tu n'as plus le disque en question, il t'est impossible de les supprimer de la corbeille


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2011)

Oui, .DS_Store, .Spotlight_xxx et .Trashes ne sont pas généralement invisibles, ils sont invisibles  -comment tous fichiers précédés dun point-
Par conséquent, impossible de les mettre à la corbeille, à moins d'afficher les fichiers invisibles (mais quand on fait cela, on est censé savoir ce que l'on fait )


----------



## brunnno (4 Octobre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Oui, .DS_Store, .Spotlight_xxx et .Trashes ne sont pas généralement invisibles, ils sont invisibles  -comment tous fichiers précédés dun point-
> Par conséquent, impossible de les mettre à la corbeille, à moins d'afficher les fichiers invisibles (mais quand on fait cela, on est censé savoir ce que l'on fait )



ok, mais :

1) ces fichiers apparaissent sans manip particulière, il sont été crées par le Mac (invisibles sous windows mais visibles sous Mac)

2) Quand ces fichiers apparaissent sur une clef USB (formatée Windows) qui ne t'appartient pas, il est normal d'avoir envie de les effacer pour rendre une clef "propre"..

Bon, je commence à ne plus savoir où j'en suis....
j'essayerai de reproduire la manip


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2011)

En fait, c'est l'inverse, ces fichiers apparaissent sous Windows mais pas sous OSX (fichiers précédés d'un point sous Unix)

Dans l'autre sens, on a les thumbs.db, Volume System Information et autres.

Bon, ce n'est pas bien grave. J'indique juste que ces fichiers provenant d'une clé USB n'auraient jamais dû apparaitre dans la corbeille sans que ladite clé ne soit branchée. Il y a dû avoir un bug bizarre.


----------

